# Are you subconsciously trying to manipulate people? [Article]



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I found this article, and in a nutshell it's about how people try to manipulate others in order to not feel pain they think is unbearable. It's written from the perspective of a long time psychotherapist.

http://www.afterpsychotherapy.com/the-controlling-client/

Thoughts? Have you ever had an experience where you acted similarly? Do you find yourself acting this way often when confronted with a major issue? If you find yourself uncomfortable to seriously consider this article and those last two questions (without judgment or dismissal) you may be hiding something that you may need to confront....and I think you know that deep down.


----------



## Linguos (Jan 12, 2012)

This characterizes my life and is how I perpetually have convinced myself I'm always right and a victim.

If you've seen the thread by Susto about the imbalance of the Head/Heart this is a great deal to do with how I ignore my feelings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

I do this constantly, I bring up the same complaints and past issues over and over again whenever I have to discuss feelings or changing myself in any way. It keeps me from having to deal with things I'd rather not feel or acknowledge. What it all comes down to is that I fear stepping out of line, or having some sort of breakdown; I'm convinced if I ever do everyone in my life will either hate me for expressing myself or abandon me for begin a burden. I don't feel close or connected to the people in my life, but they give me security and meet my needs, so I'm terrified of doing anything that might jeopardize that.


----------

